# Where to pre order from?



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello all,

SWMBO has decided in her infinate wisdom shes going to pre order the Xbox one rather then just pick one up.

so where would you order? who is most likly to be able to supply and not let her down ?

First hand info would be good rather then i heard my brothers sisters mothers twice removed pet ordered from .... 

Regards,
Tom.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

With so many places closing down I'd only go with someone like tesco


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I haven't pre-ordered a console since the PS2 was released :lol: but me and my mate got ours from Toys R Us. It was the only place that had any left. We were quite late pre-ordering ours and it seemed like everyone had gone to the usual haunts and forgotten that Toys R Us sold them.

Is there similar hype for the XBox One?

How about Amazon?


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd Pre order it from amazon Tom. If its cheaper anywhere else on release day, they'll only charge you that price or refund you the difference.
Also all preordered Xbox ones come with a free copy of fifa14 as far as I know.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Not sure if many places can guarantee a console for launch now. Game used all their allocation and stopped day one orders both online and in store. I ordered mine from game on the 21st of may as soon as the orders went online. I only ever use game for pre orders they have never let me down in all the years I have used them.

Only pre ordered day one edition consoles come with FIFA 14 free.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Well game got my order so lets just see what happends  roll on november 22nd


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Hmmmm, shall I buy GTA V or not..... Is it available on both the 360 and One?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Tom_the_great said:


> Well game got my order so lets just see what happends  roll on november 22nd


Nice one did you get a day one edition ?

Currently Gta v is only available on 360 and ps3.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Hmmmm, shall I buy GTA V or not..... Is it available on both the 360 and One?


Currently it's only on PS3 and 360 but a future release for the new consoles hasn't been completely discounted. What I'd prefer is GTA6 for the new consoles and keep GTA5 as the 360 and PS3's biggest achievement.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

I've preordered every major console that has come out since the original Playstation from Game (and whatever they were called before Game) and they've never let me down. 
I was going to get in touch with them today and change my xbox one console order to their xbox one plus COD:Ghosts package, but they're saying they can't guarantee delivery on the 22nd anymore.


----------

